# Apple Calls News Briefing On iPhone 4



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Dear

Apple Calls News Briefing On iPhone 4


PR Nightmare....


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

No doubt they will just say "Oh we got the algorithm wrong. Weere sorry. Its not fixed in iOS 4.1"...."Oh and everyone else has the same problem as us - look the old phones had just the same problem and also other models"


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

And I present to you, the iPhone 5!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

lol Iv just ordered my second one aswel lol


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Glad I bought the HTC Desire.....except the battery life is crap


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

IMO it has been massivly overblown. I don't know of anyone who has actually had a problem due to the antenna yet. Yes you can do the hold it like that and it will happen but in real use I am yet to know anyone whos dropped a call (bar one person who was right on the limit of a signal with the phone just sitting there and picking it up causing it to loose the signal - which happens with many phones)

Still love my iPhone 4 (well except the crap delicate glass back). Battery life is very impressive


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yip not sure what they will say but they won't recall (way too expensive) they won't hand out free cases i wouldn't think (too expensive and don't think they have a spare 2million) but i do think IOS 4.0.1 will have some sort of fix or signal strenth booster somehow but whatever happens they will never play down the phone or that is has a problem!!

But as said above love my Iphone 4 and never had any dropouts so will wait and see what the outcome is!!


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I do get the signal problem, and the 4.1 beta that's gone out has done nothing to fix it other than change the size of the bars...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Mike_182 said:


> I do get the signal problem, and the 4.1 beta that's gone out has done nothing to fix it other than change the size of the bars...


When you say you get it what do you mean? You have dropped calls in a good signal area?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

You have got to love there bodge, just drop the bars down and shrug your shoulders!!!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Mines fine? I've wrapped the whole section with my hand and it still doesn't budge form the 3 bars I always get?

Let's face it, everyone hates the leaders in anything. Man Utd/Chelsea, Microsoft etc etc. People always have a go at this type of thing regardless of how good/bad it actually is.

HTC has become the Firefox to MS's Internet Explorer! But let's face it, most people still use IE!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I get the signal issue on mine too. If on a call, the call will be dropped.

I have a case on now though, so no longer experience it, but I shouldnt have to put a case on. It should just work. 

Anyway i already arranged appointment at Apple store for this saturday. Be interesting to hear what they say about it tomorrow though.

From what i read on tinterweb, it's caused by a combination of things

- cutting edge design for antennaes
- coating around attennaes not setting properly in some phones
- fact that apple testers mainly tested phone using a case
- AT&T signal around Apple HQ is boosted anyways

Lets see how they try and worm out of this tomorrow. I have worked in telecommunications industry for about 8 years, both for a major manufacturer and networks. Apple really should have identified and rectified this before release.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I also suffer the dreaded dropped signal

Full to bagger all, dropped calls etc

I think it's down to how some people can block the signal whilst others don't , maybe down to the individuals body chemistry or just plain old sweaty hands


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I thought it was only left handed people who suffered?


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope I'm a right hander


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

latest I've heard is that it's something to do with the coating they use to insulate the antennae. Apparently this has failed to set properly on some handsets....

Whether it's true or not, I'm not sure, but sounds plausible


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Mines fine? I've wrapped the whole section with my hand and it still doesn't budge form the 3 bars I always get?
> 
> Let's face it, everyone hates the leaders in anything. Man Utd/Chelsea, Microsoft etc etc. People always have a go at this type of thing regardless of how good/bad it actually is.
> 
> HTC has become the Firefox to MS's Internet Explorer! But let's face it, most people still use IE!


Not really the best analogy that given that FF users do so because of IE's faults. IE user tend to just use 'what came with the computer'.

However,

I'm a lefty and this is a problem. However, when i'm on a call and i need to make a note, i have the phone in my right hand. How do all you 'normal' people hold it to take notes?

I'm also an engineer and I'm absolutely amazed this got through. Designed on computer not in the real world me thinks.

You can say "It's still the best phone on the market" until you are blue in the face, all you are doing is giving Apple and excuse not to do anything about it as they know they can just brush it under the carpet.

"Put it in a case" is not acceptable either. Just give me a block you haven't spent millions on designing and i'll put it in a lovely case and you reduce my handset costs.

Apple have ****ed up and should be rectifying this. Instead, they'll not bother and rely on the iSheep to shout down those that dare to complain about an Apple product and go off on one about Microsoft, Nokia or HTC's failings instead of pressuring Apple to put this right.

Ultimately, the antenna is such a fundamental part of the iPhone's design and build make-up, they would have to redesign completely. Which is why they are copping out. It's a massive balls-up.

I say again, it's not right. If any other company had found a fault that fundamentally affected their product, they'd do a recall (or be forced). Like a sticking throttle pedal for example. Apple don't have to.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> . Like a sticking throttle pedal for example.


Not the best example either with the recent evidence thats come to light.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Not really the best analogy that given that FF users do so because of IE's faults. IE user tend to just use 'what came with the computer'.


A lot of people I know that use Firefox do so as it's the 'cool' thing to do whilst dissing Microsoft. In the beginning Firefox was used for the reason you said but not so much now.

Having worked in IT since just before the t'internet I can honestly say that 50% of the clients we have that use Firefox do so as they don't know how to use/protect a computer properly. I've seen it on here where people who have had an issue with IE (thats usually nothing to do with the actual program) just get told to 'use firefox instead'.

Back OT.

I've just recieved my iPhone4 and so far I've not noticed any difference with signal strength compared to my 3G. Tomorrow should be a test as the place I'm at I can barely get a signal. Let's see if this one can.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

never dropped a call with mine, but i can certainly "make" it lose bars of signal

i have a propper apple bumper too, and it doesnt seem to stop it doing it either. so i dont think its a physical problem of your hand touching the metal


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I've just up/down graded to my first ever iphone (3Gs) from previous Nokia, Blackberry, Sony etc and IMO the iphone is one of the worst PHONES ever for phone reception. I compare a BB to 3gs and the signal is so much lower - as are my mates phones at work all the same very poor on signal.

Lay money Apple will do some basic sums If signal strength = <2 then +1 on signal bar icon on screen to try and fool customers its all sorted 

nb its great when it has a signal - all bar the battery life!


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Whos used, what products on their ip4????


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

packard said:


> I compare a BB to 3gs and the signal is so much lower - as are my mates phones at work all the same very poor on signal.


But this has been explained time and time again to consumers - and taking the inherent problems with the iPhone 4 and their signal calculations out of the equation, ALL phones display signal differently. THE ONLY way to compare them fairly is if you have SNR and actual signal strength displayed, not through bars on the phone. All the above means is that the BlackBerry could be more optimistic, or following Apple's 'surprising' revelation that the iPhone calculates it wrong, the iPhones are more pessimistic.

'It's got more bars' isn't a fair test. Ever.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

So basically, you get a free case sent to you, or a refund if you bought a bumper..
All going on here


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Im guessing im not the only one whos thinking this is **** poor from apple. Before I start, I wanna say im not pro apple or anti apple. Im slap bang in the middle. Spent a bit of time playing with an iphone 4 recently and was planning on buying one next month up until todays press conference. They clearly admit the phone has a fault but refuse to recall it!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, in admitting it, they also tried to say it happens to lots of other smart phones, not just the iphone 4. It's a tough one, but something doesn't smell right...


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Whilst I understand that signal bars algorithms vary from each manufacturer, I just cant get my N97 (yeah yeah, its a terrible handset but I got roped in to a 24 month contract with the sodding thing) to drop a large amount of bars


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

If people are still not happy, go get a refund and stop complaining!!!! They said they would refund you


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

A refund still doesn't change the fact that theres clearly something faulty with the handset and the fact that Apple refuse to come out and admit it properly. Todays press conference was full of smoke and mirrors. Hell check the QandA section from it over on engadget - http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/16/live-from-apples-iphone-4-press-conference/

I still dont see why people should have to end up using a cover in order to prevent signal from dropping!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well im in the CCTV industry and when something like this happens to us (although not on such a large scale) we would recall or send out engineers to fix the problem as soon as possible at huge cost to us, and dare i say our products cost a hell of a lot more than apples.
This is what happends when a product as complicated as this also tries to hard to be fashionable, function in such an item should always take priority.
I know my boss has an iphone 4 and he will not have it if anyone says its anything but perfect even though side by side people pick out another phone as being better.
Why dont people just admit its faulty by design and play hell.

What would you do if your new tv wouldnt work unless you had to put some sort of plastic cover over the screen, because without it you wouldnt pick up channels very well.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

robj20 said:


> Well im in the CCTV industry and when something like this happens to us (although not on such a large scale) we would recall or send out engineers to fix the problem as soon as possible at huge cost to us, and dare i say our products cost a hell of a lot more than apples.
> This is what happends when a product as complicated as this also tries to hard to be fashionable, function in such an item should always take priority.
> I know my boss has an iphone 4 and he will not have it if anyone says its anything but perfect even though side by side people pick out another phone as being better.
> Why dont people just admit its faulty by design and play hell.
> ...


I would take it back and get a refund!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

robj20 said:


> Well im in the CCTV industry and when something like this happens to us (although not on such a large scale) we would recall or send out engineers to fix the problem as soon as possible at huge cost to us, and dare i say our products cost a hell of a lot more than apples..


As I said on the other post. You might have single expensive installations but your saying if you had a problems which was not 'quite' right. Not a major it doesn't work problem but a fringe one then you would spend probably your companies yearly profits to put it right? I doubt it. Big difference between spending 10,000/100,000 fixing a problem and 1,500,000,000 which is at least what a recall would cost


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

We dont install, we make cctv equipment, so if something is wrong its wrong at every location world wide, even though our numbers sold arent as high i bet its close when you consider our average unit costs £3k+
Its just not accebtable to have a procuct out there that you know is faulty.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's the transcript off MacRumours:

Event Updates

- Media are being let into Apple Town Hall for the press conference. The Wall Street Journal has noted the presence of a representative from Consumer Reports, the magazine that made the iPhone 4's antenna issue mainstream news earlier this week.

- Most of Apple's top executives are seated in the front row: Tim Cook, Bertrand Serlet, Bob Mansfield and Phil Schiller.

- Press conference opens with video of iPhone 4 antenna song.

- Jobs takes the stage. Scheduled for a 15 minute presentation followed by a Q&A

- Jobs says, "We're not perfect. Phones are not perfect. We all know that. But we want to make our users happy."

- iPhone 4 is best product we've ever made. We've sold over 3 million of them. Highest customer satisfaction rating, but we've been getting reports of antenna problems. It's been dubbed "Antennagate". We're an engineering-driven company, so we wanted to find the real problem. So here's our data.

- Shows BlackBerry Bold 9700 (Research in Motion), HTC Droid Eris (Android), and Samsung Omnia II (Windows Mobile) all behaving in exactly the same way. Bars drop to one or zero when held in areas of weak signal. A challenge for the entire industry.




- "X" marks the spot. We made it very visible, and with the help of our friends on some websites, everybody knows where to touch to make it happen. We haven't found a way around the laws of physics yet.

- Shows off state-of-the-art antenna testing facility. Invested over $100 million in antenna testing facilities over the past 5 years and have 18 PhD scientists working on antenna design.




- We knew if you gripped the iPhone in a certain way, the bars would go down, just like every smartphone. It's a challenge to the industry and we're hoping to contribute to some solutions over the coming years.

- Only 0.55% of iPhone 4 customers have called AppleCare about the antenna issue. Historically not a large number for us. Return rates through AT&T for iPhone 4 are at 1.7%, far below the gold standard iPhone 3GS return rate of 6%.

- AT&T data on dropped call rates. Exact data not available due to competitive reasons, but we can say that despite our belief that the iPhone 4 has a better antenna design than the 3GS, dropped call rates have increased. But how much? Less than one call per 100 more than iPhone 3GS.

- It's not much difference, but it's too much for us, and we want to know why. Jobs' theory is that when the iPhone 3GS came out, there was already a healthy market for cases that fit it. With the iPhone 4, 80% of consumers are buying the phone without a case, and we can't make bumpers fast enough.

- Our engineers see there's a problem, but it's affecting only a small number of people. I've received over 5000 emails from customers who are having no problems and don't understand the fuss. But we care about every user, and we're not going to stop until everyone is happy.

- Here's what we're going to do. Yesterday, we released iOS 4.0.1...everyone should update.

- Free cases for everyone who bought or buys an iPhone 4 through September 30th. If you've bought one already, we'll refund you. We can't make enough bumpers, so we'll source some third-party cases and you can pick. Apply on Apple's site starting late next week.

- If you're still not happy, you can return your undamaged iPhone 4 within 30 days for a full refund, no restocking fee.

- Other updates: We're also tracking proximity sensor problems, and we'll address those in our next software update.

- White iPhone 4 will begin shipping in limited quantities at the end of this month.

- Next batch of international iPhone 4 rollouts will take place on July 30th.

- We love our users, and we've built over 300 retail stores with Genius Bars to serve them and get free advice. But when we fall short, we pick ourselves up, figure out what's wrong, and try harder. And when we succeed, users reward us with their loyalty. When we have problems, we take it personally. Maybe we should have a wall of PR people to insulate us, but we don't.

- We've been working very hard over the past 22 days to figure out the problem, and we've confirmed that the heart of the problem is that all smartphones have weak spots. And if our customers are having problems, we'll give them free cases or a full refund. But the data supports that this is the best smartphone in the world and there is no "Antennagate" for us, but a challenge to the entire industry.

Q&A with Steve Jobs, Tim Cook, and Bob Mansfield

Q: How's your health, Steve?
A: Fine! I was on vacation in Hawaii, but this was worth coming back for.

Q: Any changes to future antenna design?
A: Steve: We're still working on this. We're happy with the design. Maybe our wizards will come up with something better, but we don't think there's a problem here.

Q: I can't get my BlackBerry Bold's signal to drop like the iPhone 4's.
A: Steve: You may not see it in certain areas.

Q: Why does this happen with just a single finger? It doesn't require a full grip.
A: Bob: Your body is a pretty effective signal absorber. So when you touch it, you attenuate the signal. But when you grip it, you can attenuate it even more.

Q: Were you warned about this issue?
A: Steve: I assume you're talking about the Bloomberg article. It's a crock. I've challenged them to prove it. I've talked to Ruben (the antenna engineer who supposedly warned Jobs during the design process) and he agrees it's bull****.

Q: Will you apologize for investors?
A: Steve: We are apologizing to our customers. We want investors for the long haul. To those investors who bought the stock and are down $5, I have no apology.

Q: Do Apple customers have to choose between form and function?
A: Steve: No. We try to have our cake and eat it too.

Q: Refunds for AT&T contracts too?
A: Steve: I believe so.

Q: Is there anything you could have said during the iPhone 4 launch keynote to lower expectations?
A: Steve: I've thought about that a lot. We didn't fully understand if there were problems. We might have set the expectations that all smartphones have weak spots. One of the things we've learned by being a leader in the smartphone world is that we have to educate. So we needed data, and we've got that now. You could make a really big smartphone that doesn't have this problem, so big you can't get your hand around it, but no one's going to buy that. We're not perfect, and we're working our asses off.

Q: Why the September 30th deadline for free cases?
A: Steve: It's so we can re-evaluate. We don't know what solutions may come up by then. Maybe Eminem will come out with a band-aid that goes over the corner and everyone will want that.

Q: If you bought a third-party case, can you get a refund?
A: Steve: We're not going to refund third-party cases. It's a very small number because we didn't share designs with case makers, but now we wish there were more out there! Case makers have a history of disclosing designs we share with them, so we don't share. If people know what's coming, they stop buying the old version.

Q: Do any of you use bumpers on your iPhone 4s?
A: All three executives hold up their phones...no bumpers or cases. Steve: I don't, and I get better reception. I don't see the "death grip" issue.




Q: What have you learned here?
A: Steve: One is how much we love our customers and how much we want to take care of them. We were stunned, upset, and embarrassed by the Consumer Reports stuff, but we didn't know enough to be able to address it. If we'd done this event a week and a half ago, we wouldn't have had half the data we have today. We're engineers, and we want to solve real, hard problems. I don't think we could have done this faster...we've had cots in the labs, cars here all night. We've been living here. But's human nature to tear down successful people. I see it happening to Google, a great company. Haven't we earned the credibility and trust that we'll take care of our customers? The reaction has been overblown, and we could use your help with this.

Q: Did you consider a recall?
A: Steve: When you love your customers, nothing is off the table. But we want to be data-driven. We sent engineers to people's homes to test equipment and take logs. And we didn't bash down any doors!

Q: How about return rates at Apple stores?
A: Tim: Very lower, lower than AT&T's numbers.

Q: The New York Times says there might be a software fix. Is that true?
A: Steve: We just talked about how the iPhone 4 only drops 1 call per hundred more than the 3GS. Go talk to the Times, because they're just making this stuff up. Scott Forstall comes on-stage: It's patently false. We can continue to tune the way the baseband interacts with the network, and we do that all the time, but the Times' statement is untrue.

Q: What kind of financial impact do you expect?
A: Tim: We'll wait for our Q2 financial results conference call next week to discuss that.

Q: I use my iPhone in heavily-congested San Francisco. Does the handset have any role in congestion management?
A: Steve: I'll let Scott answer that one, but I'll say this...when AT&T wants to add a tower in Texas, it takes three weeks. When they want to do it in San Francisco, it takes three years. No one wants it in their backyard. AT&T is investing, but it takes time.

Q: A couple of years ago you released an iPhone software update that improved reception. How does that relate?
A: Steve: We came to the realization about 8 years ago that we didn't want to get into a business unless we controlled the primary technology. And we did that with the iPod, and moved on to the iPhone, where he can frictionlessly distribute software updates because we control it. And now everybody's copying us. But to answer your question, the formula for calculating the bars has been off since the beginning, so I'm not sure I understand your question.

Q: Well, you supposedly fixed this problem two years ago, and now you say it's been a problem all along.
A: Steve: They're probably unrelated. I honestly don't remember the issue you're talking about.

Q: You've been communicating with customers a lot via email. How has that impacted how you're dealing with the issues?
A: Steve: I've always done that...my address it out there. But I get a lot of email and can't respond to all of them. People have started posting them on the web, which is a bit rude, but now they're even making them up. But I want to communicate with our customers.

Q: Regarding free case offer, will it extend outside U.S., and will it be extended past September 30th?
A: Steve: Yes, and we'll evaluate things as far as any possible extension.

That wraps up the Q&A. Steve thanks everyone for coming and asks "Has this helped?" Says he wishes it could have been done in the first 48 hours, but then you wouldn't have had as much to write about.


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

gib786 said:


> A refund still doesn't change the fact that theres clearly something faulty with the handset and the fact that Apple refuse to come out and admit it properly. Todays press conference was full of smoke and mirrors. Hell check the QandA section from it over on engadget - http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/16/live-from-apples-iphone-4-press-conference/
> 
> I still dont see why people should have to end up using a cover in order to prevent signal from dropping!


not happy get a refund :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

robj20 said:


> We dont install, we make cctv equipment, so if something is wrong its wrong at every location world wide, even though our numbers sold arent as high i bet its close when you consider our average unit costs £3k+
> Its just not accebtable to have a procuct out there that you know is faulty.


So if you had complaints from say 0.005% of your customers with a certain make of unit i.e. 99.995% were happy whith it you would recal the product costing your company the years profits. Directors would never sanction it.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

A full refund or a free case.

How can anybody complain now? Don't like it, give it back!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i was setting up my mates iphone 4 for him at the weekend and whilst inputting his login details etc it wouldn't let me got to the next section,i couldnt figure it out at first as all the boxes where filled in then low and behold i looked up at the top corner and there was no signal and i was holding it in my left hand lol.its a lovely looking phone (although a bit bulky if you wear suits etc ) but i have to say its a bit disappointing to have this problem slip through the entire process of quality control.i will stick to my 9700 blackberry 


i like this bit

Q: I can't get my BlackBerry Bold's signal to drop like the iPhone 4's.
A: Steve: You may not see it in certain areas.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ardandy said:


> A full refund or a free case.
> 
> How can anybody complain now? Don't like it, give it back!


i think there stance was "tough ****" until there was a tidal wave of negativity towards the phone.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Rob_Quads said:


> So if you had complaints from say 0.005% of your customers with a certain make of unit i.e. 99.995% were happy whith it you would recal the product costing your company the years profits. Directors would never sanction it.


Yes any customer with any problem can send the unit back free of charge, if we can replicate the problem or if enough proof is given of the problem we will fix it or offer other higher spec machines free of charge, all done withing 3 days turn around as well.
Its not even like were a small company, were the worlds largest when it comes to cctv equipment and the best because of policies like this.

Even if the customer didnt want to send the unit to us we would go to them, for free, which we have done for the met police and there ANPR equipment which we make.

There is no excuse, Apple have offered a refund anyway so you cant really get fairer than that to be honest. Would be nice to fix the issue with an iphone 4.1 or something.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Big difference between replacing on complaint and recalling. Yes obviously you would replace any customers who complained but a recall. (It was the recall statement I was disagreeing with) Apple have said for quite a while that if you are not happy with the IP4 you can return it.

Anyway back on topic. Will be intersting to see who they work with to supply cases


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

My question now is, will UK carriers be offering a refund to customers? I can see them turning round and saying ok, you can return the handset but your stuck with the contract and maybe offering them a different handset.

O2 have update their website saying they are still deciding what to do - http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/iphone4press.html not seen anything from anyone else


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

so how do we get a new "case" then?


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

robj20 said:


> There is no excuse, Apple have offered a refund anyway so you cant really get fairer than that to be honest. Would be nice to fix the issue with an iphone 4.1 or something.


Apple are doing what you say you do. They are sending every customer a free case. The customer doesn't have to into a shop or take it back. And it solves the issue. 
What would you prefer. The customer sends the phone off and gets it back with a case on?

I must be one of the lucky few with no issues. But won't stop me from getting a free case


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Big Ells said:


> Apple are doing what you say you do. They are sending every customer a free case. The customer doesn't have to into a shop or take it back. And it solves the issue.
> What would you prefer. The customer sends the phone off and gets it back with a case on?
> 
> I must be one of the lucky few with no issues. But won't stop me from getting a free case


We don't do that at all, we fix it properly or offer an upgrade machine for free.
Not bodge it. There is a cause to this issue and there not fixing it at all just masking it.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Big Ells said:


> And it solves the issue.


They were very careful not to say this. It does stop the whole touching the two antennas but not the general signal drop from holding which is valid on all phones to a degree.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Cant you just apply a clear vinyl wrap to the aerial section, something like the 3m paint protector film? surely that would lessen the problem but not spoil the looks of the phone or increase the bulk?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

does anyone know if the new update is fixing the problems with exchange


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

There are problems with Exchange? Edit - just realised you're the fella with the thread about setting it up. I think it's unfair that because your IT department are technically incompetent, to then go chanting about Apple 'fixing' Exchange compatibility when it's been spot on since OS 3.1!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Techgeek said:


> Cant you just apply a clear vinyl wrap to the aerial section, something like the 3m paint protector film? surely that would lessen the problem but not spoil the looks of the phone or increase the bulk?


The Invisible Shield Full body has these clear side bits. I dont really have an issue.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

robj20 said:


> We don't do that at all, we fix it properly or offer an upgrade machine for free.
> Not bodge it. There is a cause to this issue and there not fixing it at all just masking it.


So what would you do if there isn't an upgrade machine?
But the cause is the user lol


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Kev_mk3 said:


> so how do we get a new "case" then?


Phone up Apple uk and tell them that you saw their Boss offer you one. Then give them your address:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Russ and his BM said:


> Phone up Apple uk and tell them that you saw their Boss offer you one. Then give them your address:thumb:


:lol:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Big Ells said:


> So what would you do if there isn't an upgrade machine?
> But the cause is the user lol


If they ordered our top of the line machine your looking at £10k plus so they will get it working perfectly.


----------

